# Unlock?



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

How do I unlock my new Kindle Fire HD? I turn it on and it's just a picture screen with a lock. There are no icons or anything. I can't get into it. I know I sound like an idiot, sorry about that, but I don't even have a smart phone. I'm not sure what I am supposed to do with this or how to operate it. It didn't come with any instructions.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

just touch it and push it to the left till it unlocks the screen saver...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CVWriter, 

swipe from right to left across the screen.

Also, look in the box it came in, there should be a little black cardboard thingy in the lid that has the instructions.

Betsy


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Thank you, got it. I hooked it up with my router. Thanks for letting me know about the instructions too. I will look for them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, those instructions were on how to open the lock screen.  You should have a User's guide on the Fire itself.  Glad you got it going!

Betsy


----------



## carrot (Sep 6, 2012)

I found some really helpful videos on youtube. .. for learning lots of tricks witht he new fire. :


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

carrot said:


> I found some really helpful videos on youtube. .. for learning lots of tricks witht he new fire. :


Thanks! I found some new tricks too, like how to use adobe flash within another browser.


----------

